# more from Howard Hoarders House



## themousepolice (Jun 14, 2011)

i begin with thanks a plenty to fellow DP member Mookster for his continous knowledge and wise words.

a further posting on this site so please back track for info on it, i am not prepared to divulge that as with a bit of ground work it can be found.

the debate swings back and forth on this location and here is my small attempt to give an airing to the place before it goes the way of the modern world. right/wrong, how/why, who/when dont matter anymore.

i was going to keep this report to just the buildings but will add some car pics as its a cramped place and distance/overall shots are not available. 

the front of the house.



100_3048 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the living room



100_3049 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the entrance to the kitchen



100_3050 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the kitchen itself



100_3082 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

looking out from the extention and toilet that seems to have been added onto the cottage at a later date



100_3056 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

some of the contents have been bagged up and moved out the house and are placed/dumped along the garden path or by the front door, this was strangely just between the two. kinda sums it up really



100_3047 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

there is a real odd assortment of personnal possessions and furniture, some very old others quite modern and frankly tat or worthless, here is a few of them...........



100_3051 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3052 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3073 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3062 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

outside there are 2 barns a hayloft a grounded railway wagon and an out building come shed storage structure. very over grown and delapadated



100_3059 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3055 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3081 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3066 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

once out in the barns area the well publisized cars are just dotted around in various states of decay. some keep dry where the barn roof is intact others enclosed by trees or with bhuddlias growing through their chassis and some well beyong movement or crushed under old structures. took alot of pics of the cars but will only put a few on the thread.



100_3065 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3070 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3071 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3064 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3068 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3077 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3079 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3080 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

back into the house and up a winding creaky wooden staircase are 2 rooms. both with double beds in and recently ransacked with items previously shown on this site only 5 days ago now missing. took a few pics up here but its all personnal momentos and artifacts of someones elses life. poor light conditions and a real musky damp smell covers everything.



100_3087 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3086 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3085 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3099 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3098 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

i have so many more pictures but think this will do for now. its all a bit sad really and im kinda fed up with the whole thing. hope some of you enjoy this report for the right reasons.

thank you


----------



## vmlopes (Jun 15, 2011)

Some good shots there mate, such a shame that all the good bits from the house were already gone by Monday morning, heard there was quite a bit of activity over weekend just gone.

If the admin here had deemed it too sensitive to post it would have been pulled, trust me it happens here just like on other forums..........just like my last report.


----------



## krela (Jun 15, 2011)

vmlopes said:


> If the admin here had deemed it too sensitive to post it would have been pulled, trust me it happens here just like on other forums..........just like my last report.



I wasn't aware of that, thank you for drawing it to my attention.


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 15, 2011)

vmlopes said:


> Some good shots there mate, such a shame that all the good bits from the house were already gone by Monday morning, heard there was quite a bit of activity over weekend just gone.
> 
> If the admin here had deemed it too sensitive to post it would have been pulled, trust me it happens here just like on other forums..........just like my last report.



yeah the car thread and mooksters post on the same place got pulled today. i guess the powers that be disscused it and came to the conclusion that 99% of us agree with.

wanted to see how long this post lasted before adding the other photos, provided the text on this post remains civilized it may stay. plus the title i gave it doesnt stand out which may mean its slipped under the radar.

hopefully members get a chance to see what the location is/was like before it gets trashed. thanks anyhow


----------



## krela (Jun 15, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> yeah the car thread and mooksters post on the same place got pulled today. i guess the powers that be disscused it and came to the conclusion that 99% of us agree with.
> 
> wanted to see how long this post lasted before adding the other photos, provided the text on this post remains civilized it may stay. plus the title i gave it doesnt stand out which may mean its slipped under the radar.
> 
> hopefully members get a chance to see what the location is/was like before it gets trashed. thanks anyhow



Threads do not get deleted, I was not aware about the few that have been deleted until now and that situation will be addressed. So long as the initial thread fits within the forum rules and location posting guidelines they remain. If the comments get out of hand they get closed, which is not the same thing as being removed.

The car related threads were tolerated by me due to popular demand, but they have never really had a place here. Now they are getting out of hand I have lost my tolerance and they will no longer be allowed. Simples.


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 15, 2011)

krela said:


> Threads do not get deleted, I was not aware about the few that have been deleted until now and that situation will be addressed. So long as the initial thread fits within the forum rules and location posting guidelines they remain. If the comments get out of hand they get closed, which is not the same thing as being removed.
> 
> The car related threads were tolerated by me due to popular demand, but they have never really had a place here. Now they are getting out of hand I have lost my tolerance and they will no longer be allowed. Simples.



good. we agree on something. provided we all stay level headed then there isnt a problem.

i think most of us use the terms deleted/binned/removed/gone to the pit/closed as an overall saying but thanks for claifing.


----------



## smiler (Jun 15, 2011)

I personally enjoyed all of the pics you have posted, I was I admit doubtful that you would be able to keep its location a secret but I hoped you would be successful, it was and is a damned good post, one of the best I have had the pleasure to peruse, there are unfortunately folk who read this and other forums not to share in and celebrate other like minded peoples finds but to exploit there discoveries, 
Once Again, Thanks for Sharing and my sincere sympathy that your superb find has been tainted.
Stay Safe


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 15, 2011)

smiler said:


> I personally enjoyed all of the pics you have posted, I was I admit doubtful that you would be able to keep its location a secret but I hoped you would be successful, it was and is a damned good post, one of the best I have had the pleasure to peruse, there are unfortunately folk who read this and other forums not to share in and celebrate other like minded peoples finds but to exploit there discoveries,
> Once Again, Thanks for Sharing and my sincere sympathy that your superb find has been tainted.
> Stay Safe



i can not take credit for finding this place. it appeared on here about a month ago and then was visited by a different member on friday and his report set alarm bells ringing and through some hints/clues/deduction i visited it yesterday.

exploiting discoveries is a good quote and its a shame some undesireables where riding on the back of our leg work, such is the way of the world. i did question some guys who joined DP on saturday as their intentions where obvious and all they did was ask where the location was while telling us they where in several classic car fan clubs etc.
my questions got 'pulled' by a mod who probably didnt realise the situation and deemed them 'confrontational' but hey ho Krela has took stock and sorted the situation.

thanks for commenting and stay safe yourself


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 15, 2011)

Many thanks for taking the time to post more images of this fantastic place. God help anyone who disturbed you whilst taking the self-shot lol.


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 15, 2011)

Badoosh said:


> Many thanks for taking the time to post more images of this fantastic place. God help anyone who disturbed you whilst taking the self-shot lol.



thanks. yes my US 'huey gunners' helmet from Vietnam was donned for extra cheeseyness


----------



## neill (Jun 15, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> Ii did question some guys who joined DP on saturday as their intentions where obvious and all they did was ask where the location was while telling us they where in several classic car fan clubs etc.



Too true, after posting my thread 'Abandoned Manor House in the Cotswolds' I had many, many PMs from _new_ members asking where the location was and nothing else.

I have said it before and I will say it again, we all need to learn from this and_* think*_ about how we post new discoveries.

N.


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 15, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> thanks. yes my US 'huey gunners' helmet from Vietnam was donned for extra cheeseyness



Ha, I didn't even notice the helmet!


----------



## Krypton (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure what all the fuss is about - its like my garden shed.......


----------



## kathyms (Jun 16, 2011)

thank you for the latest report, it is a shame it has been ramsacked so early on. but please dont blame this site on its own. the exact same thread was posted on anouther urbex site mabe more than that, who knows who got in and did it. it could have been someone that lives localy we will never know. what it important is that photos were taken showing all off the interesting things and we could share with the poster what he/she found. we are not god, we cannot be held resposible for what happens in the path after we have walked it, but we can share the experiance of that path with others befor its to late.


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 16, 2011)

kathyms said:


> thank you for the latest report, it is a shame it has been ramsacked so early on. but please dont blame this site on its own. the exact same thread was posted on anouther urbex site mabe more than that, who knows who got in and did it. it could have been someone that lives localy we will never know. what it important is that photos were taken showing all off the interesting things and we could share with the poster what he/she found. we are not god, we cannot be held resposible for what happens in the path after we have walked it, but we can share the experiance of that path with others befor its to late.



HI kath

yes its beyond our control but the fact that it appeared on other explore sites and at least 2 car forums then the very next day possessions go missing and 6 cars where stolen more than points a finger. at the end of the day we can all learn from posting such sites in the future. i for one will think hard before putting together a thread as will the person who posted the other ones from this location.


----------



## mookster (Jun 16, 2011)

The cars were being pinched long before it appeared on here in the last week - in between st33ly's posting of the cars and my visit the burnt out Ford Corsair, Mini Clubman and Triumph Acclaim all vanished.

And apparently the Jaguar is still there which doesn't surprise me as there is no way they could have gotten that car out easily.


----------



## Potter (Jun 16, 2011)

Truly an amazing place.


----------



## smiler (Jun 16, 2011)

First my apologies to Mookster for not giving him the credit he deserves for finding this great place. 

The thing that grieves me most is the fact that there will be other places discovered that will never find there way on to our forum because of the fear that to disclose them will lead to there desecration. I am thoroughly disappointed that this discovery has had such a nasty ending


----------



## krela (Jun 16, 2011)

Enough now. I think we get the general idea.


----------



## kathyms (Jun 16, 2011)

smiler said:


> First my apologies to Mookster for not giving him the credit he deserves for finding this great place.
> 
> The thing that grieves me most is the fact that there will be other places discovered that will never find there way on to our forum because of the fear that to disclose them will lead to there desecration. I am thoroughly disappointed that this discovery has had such a nasty ending



here here smiler


----------

